# Another plant for ID (rare)



## Fluxus (Apr 1, 2010)

Greetings,

Can anyone help me to ID this plant?










When I bought it the vender didn't know the name. I think it comes from an emersed culture, since the new leaves are bigger without the "flowers". What do you think?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Can you take a closer pic, perhaps out of water?


----------



## Fluxus (Apr 1, 2010)

Sure , here you are:


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm not sure! Where did you get it? It looks familiar somehow, so perhaps I'll think of it soon.


----------



## Fluxus (Apr 1, 2010)

My father bought it in japan, he told me that the vender didn't know the name. It seems familiar to me too but not sure.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

If the fruit were a bit rounder, I'd be inclined to say _Rotala _(and it still could be, though the leaf shape seems odd for that too), but I won't bet my bottom dollar on it at this point. May be a tricky one.


----------



## Fluxus (Apr 1, 2010)

Which kind of rotala it would be?


----------



## Fluxus (Apr 1, 2010)

Any other ideas?


----------



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

Some kind of lindernia?


----------

